# One SERE-ious Slingshot!



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Pocket Predator SERE

Introduction

The title says it all - Pocket Predator's SERE is a great shooter. Be warned - the wide fork gap and hammer grip is not for everyone.

Grip

Hammer grip only. The pistol grip is on a par with my Heaven's Emperor (thanks Vince 4242!) - a slingshot costing twice as much.

Bands

Universal fork for OTT and TTF. Pocket Predator's attachment plates for its Pro Attachment system are listed as sold out, leaving wrap and tuck as your only attachment option. Bill included a set of smart ties, which I have not tried.

Design

In a word - cool. The SERE breaks down into a fork and a grip. The attachment clips are a snap (literally) to use. Included is an archery plate, which I have not tried. There is a Picatinny rail to add accessories, such as a flashlight. The SERE could easily be adapted into a bow-fishing rig. Or, channel your inner Q and add a laser sight.

The wide fork gaps suit my shooting style.

Fit and Finish

As noted by other forum members, there is some play when the forks are attached to the grip. While I found this slightly annoying, it does not interfere with shooting as the band pressure eliminates the play. I am not interested in the break-down features. The play is easily eliminated with some paper shims and grip tape.

Pocketability

Not gonna happen. When broken down into 3 pieces (forks, grip, attachment clip) the SERE could be carried in a cargo pocket. I would be concerned about misplacing the attachment clip. As someone who shoots wrist braced slingshots, this is really not an issue for me. The SERE is easily carried in a haversack or pack.

Let's Shoot!

As a confirmed hammer grip shooter, the SERE fit me to a T. The SERE seems to line up naturally in my hand. When held horizontal, the bands lined right up and the forks are square with the target. The SERE is very consistent and thus accurate. Bill sent it banded TTF w/ Theraband Gold. In this configuration, it shot dead center at 10 meters. I see no reason to shoot it any other way.

I had no problem transitioning from my wrist brace slingshots.

Of note - I was able to tear to shreds an Arizona Tea can (a notoriously tough can), shooting a combination of 3/8" steel shot and Saunders Clod Poppers (my preferred ammo).

Final Word

If you shoot hammer grip and prefer wide forks, or are thinking that you would like to try hammer grip - highly recommended. Again, this is a specialized slingshot and not for everyone.

Thank you Bill and Daranda for excellent customer service and a fantastic slingshot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hard to see SERE in pic .. Is that a mold injected polycarb one ?


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

treefork said:


> Hard to see SERE in pic .. Is that a mold injected polycarb one ?


Yes. Just got it last week. Black is the only color option at this point.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Please a better photo woukd be good to see frame. Sure wish shipping was reasonable USA to EU but not so I will keep missing out on good old made in the USA frames, to bad for me as would love to have a simple shot and PP set ups.
So experience via picts.
Even frames from Uk to France are cost prohibitive cause shipping as much as frame.
Strange that free shipping offered often from China 
but never from USA or Uk.
Does SERE mean anything?
I will go see on P P site now,
ukj


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Went and learned a lot on P P site about sere, 
THX for posting so gain
more info.
If I win the lottery will have one sure.
Ukj


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks for your comments. Here is a better photo of Pocket Predator's SERE.

I should have mentioned that I find PP's Hathcock Target Sniper and Scorpion large for my hand. I was surprised that I found the SERE small for my hand. I solved this with grip tape and by wearing an archery glove (featured in the photo).


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Awesome PUN-ishmemt!!

One of the first slingshots I researched and drooled over ans never bought. I may revisit this one day.


----------

